# Tobacco's of Yesteryear



## phanatik (23/1/19)

Hi All,

I woke up the other night after a dream about when I started vaping. And my first dripping experience.

There was a distinct flavour profile that comes to mind, and that is Tobacco!!!

Does anyone know where and how one can get hold of:

*Bobas Bounty
*Witcher's Brew
*Tark's Special Reserve?

These were absolutely amazing, and worth a revisit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/1/19)

Bobas Bounty and Wicher's Brew Blackbird you can import from www.ecigdo.com

Tark's Special Reserve juices from www.modnworld.com. We do a group buy for Tark's from time to time. Can add you to the PM group should you be interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/1/19)

phanatik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I woke up the other night after a dream about when I started vaping. And my first dripping experience.
> 
> ...



Bobas and Blackbird - such amazing juices
Wish they were available locally

By the way @phanatik , bobas and Blackbird was first combined by @HPBotha back in the day
The name he gave it was BlackBobas
And its fantabulous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (24/1/19)

Silver said:


> Bobas and Blackbird - such amazing juices
> Wish they were available locally
> 
> By the way @phanatik , bobas and Blackbird was first combined by @HPBotha back in the day
> ...



I remember talks of this fabled combination by Pappa HP himself...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (24/1/19)

Andre said:


> Bobas Bounty and Wicher's Brew Blackbird you can import from www.ecigdo.com
> 
> Tark's Special Reserve juices from www.modnworld.com. We do a group buy for Tark's from time to time. Can add you to the PM group should you be interested.



Thanks Andre. That would be awesome.

By the way, Bora Bora was the best DIY tobacco that I had. You're a legend, Sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (24/1/19)

@Andre how do you ship to SA from www.ecigdo.com ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/1/19)

phanatik said:


> @Andre how do you ship to SA from www.ecigdo.com ?


I contacted them on support@ecigdo.com. Arranged to ship via USPS Priority Mail Express International, but they can do DHL too. They then sent me a PayPal invoice to my PayPal email for payment. Took about 12 days to get to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (24/1/19)

@phanatik thanks for the reminder of the good times!

Tark's...... OMG!!!! if ANYONE is doing an import - please let me know!!!! @Sir Vape @Oupa anyone!

Van Gogh, Rasputin, Aztec Gold .... AND DEFINITELY *PORT ROYAL* !!!!
such amazing flavours!!!

Black Boba's is just damn awesome!

What about black bombies? and tornado something-something...think @Paulie used to bring those in when he started.... the little dropper bottles. 

And the crazy thing was that these all worked perfectly on e-vods to nautilus tanks. And dont forget the god like Russian!

Tobacco's can move the soul. But only naturally extracted tobaccos have the ability to change as you vape. exactly what Boba's did. no two vaping sessions are the same!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

